# Huge page of Amano tanks and pics



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

what is a amano tank? lol


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Takashi Amano is one of the most well-known Aquascapers in the world. He constructs planted aquariums that aren't necessarily "natural" but mimick nature in various forms. Most of his work is stunningly beautiful. You've got something to look forward to =)


----------

